# Is yellow discharge a sign of being pregnant?



## rustyswife828

:wacko:Hey! I was just wondering if yellow discharge along with cramps can be a sign of pregnancy. My (so called) period was July 28 and lasted 6 days but it was very light (lighter than my normal period). So I probably won't call it a period (it wasn't heavy enough to be called a period). Anyways on August 13 I started having this yellow discharge on my panties. The discharge is still increasing, I can sit and stand up and I feel some discharge come out (sorry if TMI). I haven't took a test yet, I really just wanna wait until my next period (which is on August 31. BTW I am having cramps, backaches, headaches, bloating, nausea and light headed. Do you think I can be pregnant?


----------



## MsLesley

no...i know some say yes but i have yellow cm after ovulation every month.


----------



## rustyswife828

I've never had this kind of discharge and never had a light period...


----------



## MsLesley

i never had sore boobs unless i was pregnant either..but in april..i started to. 

i dont know what to tell you. im not saying your not pregnant..im just saying its not a pregnancy sign.


----------



## rustyswife828

thanks....? I dunno what it is....


----------



## kmac625

I get a slight yellow cm after ovulation too but I don't think it means too much.


----------



## lvh05

Is it yellow yellow or yellow tinged? From what I've learned in my medical classes, that is usually a sign of a bacterial infection (or STD.) So... I'm not sure. It could be vulvar vestibulitis or HPV. 

If you're due for your period on the 30th, I don't know that you would be having pregnancy symptoms already, since if you're on a normal cycle, you probably just ovulated. The fact that your last cycle was light may mean you didn't ovulate (I'm assuming you know you're not pregnant.)

Then again, it could be a pregnancy symptom. I've heard of stranger things. You should go get a PAP though to rule out infection, though, because those are classic symptoms.


----------



## MsLesley

in all my pregnancies..ive never had yellow cm...not anymore then what i usually get after ovulation. Also, if you are taking Prenatal vitamins, it can change the color as well. but like lvh05 said, it could mean infection..if its a pretty strong color yellow. :shrug:


----------



## rustyswife828

no it is just a tinged of yellow..it is not yellow yellow it is yellow whitish....


----------



## saffy1978

I had a big glob of yellowish/whitish discharge a few days before I found out I was preggo. It continued for a few days but has stopped now. x


----------



## sar35

i have heard on here that it is in some women...good luck


----------



## NuKe

what kind of consistancy is it?


----------



## rustyswife828

It is alot to notice on my panties. When I wipe there is like clear discharge (enough to wipe your finger on..sorry if TMI) but on my panties it looks yellow and white and crusty...ugh..gross..yea..


----------



## Mikey001

I've been having the EXACT same symptoms... :/


----------



## TryinFor1

I also get yellow tinged cm sometimes, so nope. It can be a symptom but its not a for sure sign.


----------



## taylorxx

yellow cm comes from the corpus luteum after ovulation. I've had it before AF, and before a BFP. Hope it's a good sign for you!! xx


----------



## sheerjoy

I am having the exact same thing! I've had it in the past but it has always ended in a period......I'm sooooooo hoping it's not this time ;)


----------



## Felix26

I had yellow discarge, very noticable and wenough to need a pantyliner, when i was pregnant. Sadly i had a miscarriage a couple of weeks later. Just test!! Go for it, gl x


----------



## TryinFor1

This thread is very old. Xx


----------

